# bogomips ?

## sorg

Sur la knoppix la commande bogomips permet d'avoir une petite idee de la puissance d'un syteme... DFans quel package la trouve t on ?

----------

## fidzysss

essaie cat /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## cylgalad

 :Wink: 

```
alias bogomips='fgrep bogo /proc/cpuinfo'
```

----------

## Bastux

lol   :Very Happy: 

Comme quoi les commandes magiques n'ont rien de magique  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

c est koi le bogomips?

----------

## Bastux

une unité de puissance de calcul

----------

## sebweb

Ca doit etre le nombre de milliard d'opération a la seconde d'un processeur.

Enfin il me semble

Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?

----------

## sireyessire

d'après notre ami google :

Estimation de la puissance de calcul d'une machine par le noyau Linux lors du boot. C'est très aléatoire (le noyau se contente de minuter l'exécution d'une petite boucle) et ne veut pas dire grand chose.

2. Que sont les BogoMips ?

D'après Lars Wirzenius wirzeniu@kruuna.Helsinki.fi, courrier du 9 septembre 1993, expliquant ce que sont les BogoMips, et quelques informations complémentaires de Win van Dorst :

    MIPS est l'abréviation de Millions d'Instructions Par Seconde. C'est une façon de mesurer la vitesse de traitement d'un programme par un microprocesseur. Comme la plupart des unités de ce type, on l'utilise le plus souvent abusivement (il est très difficile de comparer correctement les vitesses exprimées en MIPS de différents types de microprocesseurs). 

Les BogoMips sont une invention de Linus. Le noyau (ou peut-être un pilote de périphériques ?) a besoin d'une boucle d'attente (le temps d'attente est trop court ou requiert une trop grande précision pour utiliser une autre méthode qu'une attente active) qu'il est nécessaire de calibrer en fonction de la vitesse du processeur sur lequel Linux s'exécute. Ainsi le noyau mesure lors du démarrage la vitesse d'exécution d'une boucle d'instructions déterminée. Bogo vient de l'américain bogus, qui signifie faux, bidon. Une vitesse en BogoMips donne donc une indication de la vitesse d'un microprocesseur, mais l'unité est définie trop peu scientifiquement pour que l'on puisse l'appeler autrement qu'un BogoMips.

Les raisons (il y en a deux) pour lesquelles la mesure de cette vitesse est affichée lors du démarrage du noyau sont :

    * cela peut servir pour le débogage et pour vérifier que le cache et le bouton turbo d'une machine sont bien actifs ;

    * Linus ne se lasse pas de lire les messages de gens paniqués à ce propos dans les News.

L'algorithme C qui calcule le nombre de BogoMips se trouve dans le fichier source /usr/src/linux/init/main.c, et c'est la variable du noyau associée loops_per_sec (boucles par seconde) qui est utilisée par de nombreux pilotes pour des besoins plus concrets. La fonction d'attente à proprement parler udelay() est en assembleur, c'est pourquoi chaque portage en a sa propre définition dans /include/asm/delay.h. La variable loops_per_sec et la fonction udelay() sont utilisés dans de nombreux drivers, regarder :

cd /usr/src/linux #où la ou les sources sont stockées

find . -name '*.[hcS]' -exec fgrep loops_per_sec {} /dev/null \;

find . -name '*.[hcS]' -exec fgrep udelay {} /dev/null \;

[EDIT]http://www.freenix.fr/unix/linux/HOWTO/mini/BogoMips.html

----------

## ghoti

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Estimation de la puissance de calcul d'une machine par le noyau Linux lors du boot. C'est très aléatoire (le noyau se contente de minuter l'exécution d'une petite boucle) et ne veut pas dire grand chose.

 

Juste pour le fun : avec les premiers noyaux, il y avait un commentaire élogieux lorsque les bogomips dépassaient une certaine valeur.

A l'époque, sur un 486DX4, j'étais assez fier de lire les félicitations du noyau parce que j'avais un bogomips de 49 !  :Laughing: 

Comme quoi on peut être vite content avec pas grand chose !  :Wink: 

Depuis, le message élogieux a disparu (depuis le 2.2 je crois)

----------

## Br4k

bon envoyez les scores    :Very Happy: 

> dmesg | grep BogoMIPS     

Calibrating delay loop... 3506.17 BogoMIPS

Calibrating delay loop... 3555.32 BogoMIPS

Total of 2 processors activated (7061.50 BogoMIPS).

Edit: Xeon 1.80GHz .Last edited by Br4k on Thu Feb 19, 2004 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sorg

2400,5 Bogomips...

Pour un duron c'est très exactement 2 fois la fréquence...(oui j'ai un 1200,25 MHz)

----------

## yoyo

Ouah, comment y s'la pète avec sont bi-proc !!!

Mon petit P3 à 864.907MHz (  :Shocked:  ) "culmine" à : *Quote:*   

> fgrep bogo /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> bogomips        : 1691.64

 

Poussif non ???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorg

ah oui j'oubliais mon P3-500 qui tourne autour de 900Bogo...

----------

## BlakDrago

```
14:08 ~ % dmesg | grep BogoMIPS 

Calibrating delay loop... 4718.59 BogoMIPS
```

sur un pentium 4, 2.4 GHz

----------

## EvaSDK

PII 350 > 692.22 BogoMIPS

et pour un autre PII 350 > 699.59 BogoMIPS

PII 300 >  596.37 BogoMIPS

P166MMX > 331.77 BogoMIPS

C6 200Mhz> 398.13 BogoMIPS

Athlon XP1600+ > 2760.70 BogoMIPS

Athlon XP2400+>  3923.96 BogoMIPS

J'ai encore 2-3 machines sous la main, mais soit elles sont pas allumés, soit elles sont pas de linux (pas encore)

----------

## nuts

athlon 750 = bogomips        : 1507.32

athlon xp 2200+ = bogomips        : 3547.13

----------

## cylgalad

Les bogomips n'est pas plus un benchmark que glxgears mais bon...

- Pentium "classic" 200 MHz : 398,13 (Debian, vanilla 2.4.22)

- Pentium II 300 MHz : 591,87 (en fait, c'est un 266 overclocké à 300 MHz) (Gentoo vanilla 2.6.0)

- Athlon XP 2000+ : 3309,56 (Gentoo vanilla 2.4.25)

- Athlon XP 2400+ : 3984,58 (Gentoo vanilla 2.4.25)

Si vous insistez je peux aussi vous donner le bogomips d'une Playstation 2  :Laughing: 

----------

## sorg

Bataillez pas pour tous les proc de la série 686 c'est 2 fois la fréquence....

----------

## Wallalai

Un bon vieux Barton 2500+ @ 3200+ çà donne: bogomips        : 4358.14

Cà c'est du proc, robuste et pas cher. Je le recommande à tous les petits budgets.

----------

## MulDy

barton...

p4c 2.8ghz 

bogomips        : 5537.79 & 5603.33

vu que c'est un faux bi proc :p hé non pousser comme les bartons

cya

----------

## scout

P4 normal 2Ghz : Bogomips= 3949 (noyau 2.6)

Amusant d'avoir autant qu'un Athlon 2.4

----------

## sorg

Sino, y a quoi comme vrai benchmark sous linux ? parce que le bogo, n'est qu'un indicateur de la frequence de fonctionnment et en aucun cas de l'efficacité du CPU.

----------

## cylgalad

emerge -s bench ?  :Wink: 

----------

## sorg

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> emerge -s bench ? 

 

Pas con   :Razz: 

----------

## cylgalad

Et aussi 

```
emerge ut2004-demo
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> P4 normal 2Ghz : Bogomips= 3949 (noyau 2.6)
> 
> Amusant d'avoir autant qu'un Athlon 2.4

 

Un athlon 2400+ ne tourne pas à 2400MHz mais il est censé être aussi performant qu'un P4 2400 (mais là, c'est sujet à Troll), d'où le 2400+.

----------

## sharlaan

P4C 3GHz

 *Quote:*   

> Calibrating delay loop... 5996.54 BogoMIPS
> 
> Total of 2 processors activated (11943.93 BogoMIPS).

 

----------

## theturtle123

bogomips        : 5596.77

sur un PIV 2.8 qui est normalement "ht" mais dont je n'arrive pas à activer le ht... OUIN !  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

